# sailfish pics needed found or made



## asuri (Feb 7, 2008)

for a project i need to make something in Blender(3d program) i chose to make a sailfish and water(finished water). to make the sailfish need a front top and one of its sides   view for a model background.   like :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for my side view

big thanks in advance

*edit is this right forum?


----------

